# Dark atmospheric/evil songs...........



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

What are the songs that bring up an evil dark atmosphere when played? Regardless of stage antics, and personal history of the players, the song has to stand on its own. So, they dont have to be songs of Satan, as most of those are cartoonish, but they do have to be dark. To me bands like Deicide, Mayhem, and Marilyn Manson have missed the boat because they lack the dark atmoshere. Marilyn Manson mostly uses visuals to accomplish the dark atmoshere, but these songs use tones, lyrics, and style to do the same. Here are my choices.......

Alice Cooper - I Love the Dead
Bathory - Born for Burning
Blood - Incubus
Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath
Kiss - God of Thunder (studio version only)
Venom - In League with Satan


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

The Stones-Sympathy For The Devil


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I Put A Spell On You - better version is the original by Screaming Jay Hawkins. 
- CCR/Fogerty does it but not as well


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Alice Cooper - Black Juju

Sabbath - Into The Void, Electric Funeral, Children of The Grave, Hand of Doom, etc

Atomic Rooster - Death Walks Behind You

Jimi - A ver. of 'Hear My Train a Comin' on 'Crash Landing' or '9 To The Universe', Jimi sings; "I hear my soul burning" then the lead break sounds very chilling, give me shivers thinking about it.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Alice Cooper - Years Ago (Steven)


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...four chambered heart - tom russell.

-dh


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

As well as Alice I'd say any number of songs from one of his "spiritual successors", Rob Zombie.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Terry Jacks had a couple of hits. One was "Evil Grows", but it failed to sound evil. The other, however, was "Seasons in the Sun" which makes me want to kill myself whenever I hear it.(smilies are broken)

Seriously, "2000 Light Years From Home" by the Stones is loaded with a dark foreboding atmosphere. My father hated that record.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Teletubbies Theme Song - Teletubbies


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Fallen leaves by billy talent. Sorta.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Luke98 said:


> Fallen leaves by billy talent. Sorta.


that song makes you scared?


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> that song makes you scared?


It makes me scared...

The wife has it as her ring tone, and it drives me crazy. I'm scared I might strike a random passerby.
:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Woodster (Dec 7, 2006)

sleeping village/warning-Black Sabbath.EVIL


----------



## Killick (Oct 19, 2006)

Just about everything on the "Black One" album by Sunn 0))), but "It Took The Night To Believe", specifically.

Good stuff to have on the iPod when reading H.P. Lovecraft late at night!!


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

There's a whole bunch by a guy called John Campbell who was slotted as a blues player. He had a bad ticker and did eventually die from it. His music subject matter is frequently about death and going to his maker etc.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

The Cowboy Junkies did a cover of Spingsteen's (sp ?) 'State Trooper', which is pretty gloomy. I can't say it's evil, but it puts you right there in the moment.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hurt by Johnny cash is a little disheartening, its a Nine inch nails cover, and the last song johnny ever recorded :|


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

my pick goes to 
Ya Hozna..by Frank Zappa....its about as dark/evil as it gets...
I believe all the lyrics are recorded in reverse..or at least sound as if they
were.....
Auger


----------



## Betz-ya (Nov 6, 2006)

Tom Waits-What's he building in there


----------

